# Pushing to the Limit



## Delta (14 Nov 2005)

Once in a while we hears some teenager dies for playing too hard in the sun. Doctors come out to warn us about knowing our limits. Is it really okay to push to the limit for BMQ? What is your 2-cent on this?

I certainly don't want to be like the guy who drowned in the mud for doing too much pushups. <-- rumour


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Nov 2005)

Delta said:
			
		

> Once in a while we hears some teenager dies for playing too hard in the sun. Doctors come out to warn us about knowing our limits. Is it really okay to push to the limit for BMQ? What is your 2-cent on this?
> 
> I certainly don't want to be like the guy who drowned in the mud for doing too much pushups. <-- rumour



This past summer in LFCATC Meaford was probably one of the hottest on record and the troops had no slow-down or stand-down days.  They did as much work as any other course any other year and we had no heat related injuries.

At the beginning of the summer the MIR issued packs of salt and sugar (electrolites.. s/p)Aka. 'Crack packs', and the troops had to down one pack with every canteen and at least 3 canteens a day.. they did... and all was well.

By the end of the SQ / BIQ, the troops were supplied with Gatorade by the case (cans of powdered mix) and there was much rejoycing (cause the 'crack packs' tasted like A$$).

So like 2332Piper said; No one died from sweating too much...  They will take care of you.


----------



## paracowboy (14 Nov 2005)

Delta said:
			
		

> Is it really okay to push to the limit for BMQ?


yes. Don't worry. If you die, we can find someone else.


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> yes. Don't worry. If you die, we can find someone else.



LOL... Fantastic...  yet so true.

Meat-Shield


----------



## BSmith12 (14 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> yes. Don't worry. If you die, we can find someone else.


He made a funny.  
I'll probably be the one to die from trying too hard, if it were ever possible.  :blotto:


----------



## paracowboy (14 Nov 2005)

who's joking?


----------



## Marauder (14 Nov 2005)

Yeah, as often as Mommy and Mommy's Life Partner told you that you were the most special, precious, and unique snowflake of them all, once inside the machine, you're just grease for the gears. Quoth the Floyd, you're just another brick in the wall, and replaced just as easily.

That's why it's vital that you look out for your buds and your subordinate troops, and even yourself if that doesn't conflict with looking out after the first two. Beyond section level, no one really gives a shit about you unless you are fucking up in a spectacular fashion. Keep an eye on buddy, in the field, in the shacks, in the mess, and understand that if he is worth two shits, he'll be looking out for you too. In the shut up and die ranks, all you have most of the time are the two jackasses to your left and right. They may be assholes, but they are YOUR assholes, so you gotta love 'em like brothers. Brothers with Tourettes and homoerotic issues, but bros anyway.


----------



## BSmith12 (15 Nov 2005)

Roger that, sir.


----------



## GO!!! (15 Nov 2005)

Marauder said:
			
		

> They may be assholes, but they are YOUR assholes, so you gotta love 'em like brothers. Brothers with Tourettes and homoerotic issues, but bros anyway.



So which tourette's and homoerotic infested unit are you from?

Just so I know who to avoid on component transefer


----------



## alexpb (15 Nov 2005)

I hope i'm forced to do a lot of push ups at basic. It may sound weird but it's the only way it's going to break me from this "good life" i've had for 18 years.

I could use some strict dicipline.


----------



## Marauder (15 Nov 2005)

Don't worry GO, I was just a useless leg rental, far far away from the Rockies.


----------



## paracowboy (16 Nov 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> I could use some strict dicipline.


must...resist...linking...to...Madame...Raven's...House...of...Pain...and...Pleasure...
Must...also...stop...posting...like...Captain...Kirk...talks!


----------



## GO!!! (16 Nov 2005)

Marauder said:
			
		

> Don't worry GO, I was just a useless leg rental, far far away from the Rockies.



Now now, no need to get down on yourself!

Here I go, trying to figure out which militia unit to bless with my presence when I get out one day, and you are saying that your unit has gay guys with tourettes and you, who claims to be useless! 

That's not going to make me show up!


----------



## Big Foot (16 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Must...also...stop...posting...like...Captain...Kirk...talks!


KHAN!!! KHAN!!! This classic Kirk moment brought to you by insomnia, gotta love it.


----------



## R031button (17 Nov 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> That's not going to make me show up!



 I think that might have been the point. You hard core airborned types scare us poor, miserable, leg rentals


----------



## GO!!! (17 Nov 2005)

R031button said:
			
		

> I think that might have been the point. You hard core *airborned* types scare us poor, miserable, leg rentals



I doubt it, we are starting to feel like Avis, there are so many rentals! You may be scared, but all your peers are getting CTs, theres a half dozen in my platoon alone!


----------



## R031button (17 Nov 2005)

First of all, I'd like to apologize for the type, that was right after I had finished doing a 2000 word essay, so I wasn't in the best thinking state of mind Secondly that was tongue in cheek; I know a few of the guys from my regiment who are heading off tot he battalion, on did his jump school in July I think....he's with 3RCR now.  But yeah, I didn't know there were so many of us leaving for the regs, goodon them though, I'll probably be there after I give up on this whole "university" bit.


----------

